# Overweight?



## Alpha752 (May 6, 2017)

How do you know if your tort is overweight? What are some of the signs?


----------



## JaymeFrances (May 6, 2017)

If be interested to know the answer to this too, I've only had my girl for just over a week and she's gained a fair amount... not sure how dehydrated she was when I got her though!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2017)

You normally see this in Russian tortoises because people mistake their small size for not needing to be in a large enclosure. A tortoise that doesn't get the exercise they are supposed to get, and just eats and sleeps, will have pooches between the top and bottom shell:


----------



## GingerLove (May 6, 2017)

They "blorp" out by the arm sockets and bloat up like they are holding their breath. Example:




Now don't panic... the tortoise forum helped my fatty Ginger to recover!!!  She now has a proper diet and lots of outside exercise. She's much healthier now! Healthy tortoise example:


----------



## Alpha752 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks, that's reassuring. I'm glad that my tort only has the slightest bit of extra shoulder jiggle. 

Looks like we will be getting a lot more exercise time added into our day.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 7, 2017)

Alpha752 said:


> Thanks, that's reassuring. I'm glad that my tort only has the slightest bit of extra shoulder jiggle.
> 
> Looks like we will be getting a lot more exercise time added into our day.



More exercise time is *always* good but tortoises can carry some fat reserves in the shoulder and around the legs without being "fat." In certain cases, like before hibernation, it's a good thing. My Russian has got some fat reserves around the shoulders right now and she's an outdoor tortoise; just eating like mad in the spring, as Russians do. She doesn't look poochy, but the shoulder areas definitely look different from her legs or neck: plump.

Do you have some good pictures of your tortoise? Directly face on and from the side.


----------



## Alpha752 (May 7, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> More exercise time is *always* good but tortoises can carry some fat reserves in the shoulder and around the legs without being "fat." In certain cases, like before hibernation, it's a good thing. My Russian has got some fat reserves around the shoulders right now and she's an outdoor tortoise; just eating like mad in the spring, as Russians do. She doesn't look poochy, but the shoulder areas definitely look different from her legs or neck: plump.
> 
> Do you have some good pictures of your tortoise? Directly face on and from the side.


These are the best I have on my phone at the moment. He definitely isn't grossly overweight, I just worry about him. 

His enclosure isn't that big, I try to take him out and let him wander when I can.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 7, 2017)

Doesn't look fat to me but let's see what the experts say.

I think you have said Henry is an adult tortoise. Has someone confirmed he isn't a she? That tail looks female to me.


----------



## Alpha752 (May 7, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> Doesn't look fat to me but let's see what the experts say.
> 
> I think you have said Henry is an adult tortoise. Has someone confirmed he isn't a she? That tail looks female to me.


I am fairly sure he is an adult, but it's hard to know, he was "rescued" from a pet store. 

His cloaca, when his tale is stretched out looks like a slit. I think females look more like an astricks.


----------



## Gillian M (May 7, 2017)

Your tort looks nice and healthy, GOD bless.

No need to worry.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 7, 2017)

Alpha752 said:


> His cloaca, when his tale is stretched out looks like a slit. I think females look more like an astricks.



You're right; mature females do look like asterisks. Perhaps it's just the photo.



Alpha752 said:


> I am fairly sure he is an adult, but it's hard to know, he was "rescued" from a pet store.



If he was from a pet store in the U.S., he's almost surely grown or very near to it.


----------

